# Solved: windows 10 wired network problem



## jessedb (Aug 7, 2015)

Windows 10 is refusing to connect to my network.

trouble shooting tells me:

"Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP configuration"

I am using ASUS RT-N66U wireless router
I am plugged directly into the router.

I have tried:
Installing drivers
IP config commands (/release and /renew)
I get an error when I try to renew: 
"an error occurred while renewing interface ethernet : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out."

I've tried deselecting IPV6 in the ethernet setting.

connecting the LAN directly to the modem provides the same problem.
I've tried power cycling and resetting both my router and modem.

other pc's I have plugged in are connecting just fine (a win 7 box and a win 8.1 laptop).

here's info from ipconfig /all

host name : X
primary Dns suffix: 
node type: hybrid
IP routing Enabled: no
Wins Proxy Enabled: No


Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

connection-specific DNS suffix:
Description: Intel(r) Ethernet Connection 1217-v
Physical Address: eo-3f-49-ae-79-0f
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: YUes
Autoconfiguration IPv6 Address: 160.254.183.129(preferred)
subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: 
NetBios over Tcpip: Enabled


Tunnel A\adapter isatap.(bunch of numbers&letters)

MNedia state: Media disconnected
connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Descrption: Microsoft ISATAP a\Adapter
Physical Address: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes

UPDATE:

I have no anti virus installed and have also tried turning off windows firewall.


----------



## jessedb (Aug 7, 2015)

I think I fixed it. After disabling then enabling the network, I turned off my pc, then turned it back on, and I am connected. Simply restarting did not do this. Quite strange, but all works.


----------

